# Mule Cabinetmaker M-21 Miter Gauge Fence



## Bitmugger

I was really tempted to order one of these but I have an Incra V120 mitre gauge right now with just a piece of maple on it. I plan to route a grove and install a short piece of T-Slot in it so I can adjust the maple piece better, I wasn't sure if it would be worth my money to upgrade to a fancier unit.


----------

